# Spam below?



## Clay L (Jul 15, 2015)

The post below by keithb12 appears to be spam or worse. It has an redirect loop when you try to open it.
I don't see a way to report posts to the moderators  but it might to nice to have a way.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 15, 2015)

Clay, there use to be a way to let the moderators know but I can't find it now LOL.  Think you got a spammer above and below now.  lot of low lifes in the world today.


----------



## Clay L (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks like it got removed. I now see a "Flag" option on the bottom right of your post and mine. What is that?


----------



## C Nash (Jul 16, 2015)

Well I have never seen it before Clay but it is a place
we can flag a post to let the moderators know it may be a spam.  Maybe we have been flaged LOL.  Good to know it's there


----------

